# Heading to Cabo



## Whitecap00 (Mar 7, 2008)

Need some help! I'm heading to Cabo in two weeks and want to do some blue water fishing. Can anyone suggest a Charter they have had success with?? Or anyone I need to stay away from?


----------



## TARPON01 (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be there as well the second week of june and need advice on a charter


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

check out this thread..

http://pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic40562-33-1.aspx


----------



## prsumner (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be there June 9-16 th. Maybe we all can book a tripor two.Call me 850-207-7742 ifwant tosplit a charter, Ihave booked a boat on 12th and 14th. 

Let me know,

Patrick Sumner


----------



## man2know (Nov 27, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you're going to be in san José <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">del</st1lace></st1:State> cabo area (20 min cab ride northeast of cabo san lucas) you can fish with ericbrictson, owner/operator of gordo banks pangas. He can be reached at800-408-1199 or check out his website at www.gordobanks.com.  Eric is an american and has been down theresince 1985 running charters.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This area is known for its marlin, tuna, dorado, yellow tail snapper, and much more as seasonal fish migrate through. Six of us went fishing with eric yesterday witha couple morefishingagaintomorrow and friday...our group caught a marlin, dorado, and snapper.No tuna for our group but many of the other boats caught em' (tuna is really what they're known for down there). Just as one of our boatspulled up on thegordo banks a white marlin swam under their boat.....after a little excitement the capt got a bait in the water...fish on!15 min lateron a 4/0 and they had the 100+ pounder to the side of the boat and a quick, safe release....as usual the camera was on the other boat.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Saw several more marlin slashin' their bill thru the bait on topwater but didn't catch another. Another one of our boats (we had six guys in three boats) had amarlin hooked up but broke em' off after a good run...couple of other boats in the area had marlin hook ups but don't know if they were landed. Tuna bustin' all around you all day but the bite was tough as eric mentions in his website after the net boats came through. Our capt said something about Luna, luna, bla, bla, bla as he was pointing towards the heavens.......weinterpretedhe was saying it was because of the full moon.....we agreedbysaying....Si, si.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You'll see somenew and exciting things in the waterdown there....yesterday we had a whale shark swim next to our boat and another kind of whale swim directly under us....saw a couple of hump backs about 50 yds away and several large tails and flippers raise up out of the blue. You'll see some the strangest and hottest looking jellies float by and some of the smallest bait in schoolsthat look their under a black light....really cool.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You have several options but we go for the super panga and fish two per boat. The super panga is a side console, 24' flat bottom boat that is larger than the regular panga they useand has an integrated livewell andusually the better capt's. The super panga is $250 ($125 ea angler) and all of eric's boats have new honda 4strokes. You can fish up to 4 anglers in a super but for the price we figure why? Use their gear or bring your own, just let eric know....id recommend a spinning reel but only if you feel like fooling with it. You'll need a fishing license that you can get for $13 from the man eric will introduce you to. $20 from the live bait boat and you're on your way.....by the time it takes the pensacola beach charter boatsto leave the marina and make their way through the no wake zone leavinglittle sabine you'll reach the gordo banks being just a 15 minrunacross the flat sea of cortez.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">You'll meet a little after 6am and beback by noon....with the short run to the fishing grounds you'll have all you can handle especially with theblazing sun and 95 degree heat and no wind!<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Bring a cooler (48qt is perfect unless you catch one of those 80lb ers) and freezer bags. You can pick both up at the "Mega", a super Target like store there in san José <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">del</st1lace></st1:State> cabo. Throw some ice and a couple of drinks in your cooler and your all set....we don't take anything to eatas there reallyisn't any time to eat....maybe bring a pack of crackers or so.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">The capt will clean your fish (no deckhand...none needed) when you get back and we tip em' between $20-$40 per person....eric told our guy that deals with himnot to tip em' to big orthey'll begin to think that's the norm....sounds like he keeps them humble but he takes care of them, and his customers. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Freeze yourfish and pack how you normally do and they'll make the trip home.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">super panga - $250 ($125 ea), license - $13 (ea), live bait - $20 (total), capt tip - $20-$40 (ea).....little less/morethan $180 per person......forget that sunscreen, Priceless!<o></o>


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I fished twice with Solmar and will never again. Picante is good but pricey. My buddies went on two trips the past 6 months with Red Rum charters and did very well and had a great time.

http://www.redrumcabo.com/index.html


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

CABO MAGIC is the way to go!!!!! We were there two years ago and had a 33ft Bertram all to ourselves for around $800 for the day. Tommy and Lori Garcia run the 1st class outfit where we snagged our first Pacific Blue. We fished aboard the Cabo Magic Dos and had a BLAST!!!! There website has daily catch reports and is very informative. If you have never been to Cabo, be prepared for one heck of a time! If you do the "timeshare brainwash" make sure you get a good Spa treatment for thewife and ask for the snorkel/booze cruise trips for compensation. Have a great time and take plenty of $$$$$ for an extra day or two of fishing. You only live once, Fish HARD!!


----------

